# Was there ever a film who used a whole composition and produced the film on it?



## impressions (Jan 1, 2019)

I'm talking about a whole composition, no edits, nothing. from zero till the end.
probably animation films or shorts would use that. somebody probably did it.

Anyone have an idea? remember anything? how to look even for such film i don't know.

I think zappa did something in the lines of that, and music videos obviously, but i'm more interested in instrumentals, avant garde stuff, classical etc.


----------



## DavidY (Jan 1, 2019)

Disney's Fantasia isn't just one piece, but it's perhaps along the lines you suggest?


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 1, 2019)

impressions said:


> I'm talking about a whole composition, no edits, nothing. from zero till the end.
> probably animation films or shorts would use that. somebody probably did it.
> 
> Anyone have an idea? remember anything? how to look even for such film i don't know.
> ...


I think Jean Mitry's films of Honegger's Pacific 231 and Debussy's Images qualify—though the latter doesn't seem to be easily available on YouTube.



As noted, Fantasia is sort of this idea, though most of those pieces—perhaps all of them—are cut. "Visual music" is one term to search on.


----------



## impressions (Jan 1, 2019)

OK. the visual music search is it.
thank you Jbuhler. it seemed a director named Mary Ellen Bute "composed" a film according to wagner's "evening star"


----------



## d.healey (Jan 1, 2019)

Allegro non troppo (like fantasia but better animation  )
https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0074121/


----------



## whiskers (Jan 1, 2019)

impressions said:


> OK. the visual music search is it.
> thank you Jbuhler. it seemed a director named Mary Ellen Bute "composed" a film according to wagner's "evening star"



I hear some _power legato _in that Liszt Rhapsody @jbuhler


----------



## KallumS (Jan 2, 2019)

Koyaanisqatsi was one piece wasn't it? I could be wrong.


----------



## DavidY (Jan 2, 2019)

This isn't a whole piece, but it's very clever (there are other similar ones on the same channel).


----------



## Jorgakis (Jan 6, 2019)

I can only think of Melancholia which uses the tristan overture and repeats it like 300 times. But that's exactly what you're looking for I guess


----------



## JohnG (Jan 6, 2019)

Michael Nyman's collaborations with director Peter Greenaway are sort of like that. Mr. Nyman writes the music away from the movies and it sounds like music -- not "movie music."


----------



## Counterpointer (Jan 6, 2019)

DavidY said:


> This isn't a whole piece, but it's very clever (there are other similar ones on the same channel).



Haha, that's amazing!


----------



## kevthurman (Jan 9, 2019)

Best example I can think of would be Fantasia, although that's a cartoon and uses many (shorter) pieces. I do want to at some point make films to fit some classical pieces, but I won't bother with the ambitious ideas I have until I've made some more down-to-earth films that also wont need multi million dollar budgets to match my vision.


----------



## AfilionMusic (Jan 9, 2019)

They kind of did that with Guardians of the Galaxy and Tyler Bates. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardians_of_the_Galaxy_(soundtrack)


----------

